# I just noticed...



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

On August 20, 2008, the first member, "hcentral," which I can only assume is bryan [please correct me if I am wrong] joined the new Hedgehog Central forums. This day marks the 2nd anniversary of HHC's legacy in hedgehog knowledge! Happy 2nd Anniversary to all the members who came over from the old forums and all the current members, who may have just joined today to the ones who joined from the start! :mrgreen: Wooo!!! What a landmark! Congratulations!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Cool! It's also my boyfriend's birthday, and when I told him about HHC he was, well...unimpressed. But I think it's cool!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Yay us!!! Let's hope it's around for many years to come keeping hedgies healthy and happy


----------

